# Starsky and Hutch Gran Torino



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is my "in progress shot" of my 1/25 Gran Torino from the TV series Starsky and Hutch. The model was thougherly washed with liquid detergent. I primed it with Italian Red, Then air brushed seven coats of Italian Red, Wet sanding in between each application. The tricky Stripe decal was applied and gently aligned into position. I used Micro Sol to nudge the decal down.

I used bare metal foil on the trim ,I then airbrushed several coats of clear...

Still a work in progress as I need to clean it up a little and as I plan a diorama based on the Pilot episode of the series.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Very good!!!!!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That's great.

What company did it? I notice the wheels look like thin steel slots, not the aluminium slots the car had.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice work Captain Solo! Photographed under the right circumstances, I think some people would have to look more than once to determine it isn't a full-sized Torino.

Do the "stripe" decals adequately cover the red paint? I was concerned that there might be some bleed-through and, since I almost always use white primer, I was considering masking that area off prior to painting the body. But if the decals do the job, it'll save me a bit of work.



terryr said:


> ...What company did it? I notice the wheels look like thin steel slots, not the aluminium slots the car had.


Revell produced the kit, and released it last month. 1/25 scale, with parts molded in red, black, transparent, and chrome plated styrene, vinyl tires, and decals for the signature stripe and other little details.

As for the wheels, they are thinner at the slots than they were on the real cars, but at this scale only true fanatics like us would notice.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Nice work Captain Solo! Photographed under the right circumstances, I think some people would have to look more than once to determine it isn't a full-sized Torino.
> 
> Do the "stripe" decals adequately cover the red paint? I was concerned that there might be some bleed-through and, since I almost always use white primer, I was considering masking that area off prior to painting the body. But if the decals do the job, it'll save me a bit of work.
> 
> ...


Many thanks sir!

I am happy to report that the white stripe decals DO in fact cover the Red.However they are tricky to line up correctly.

Micro Sol is a must.
More pics to come as I am still working on it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> ...I am happy to report that the white stripe decals DO in fact cover the Red. However they are tricky to line up correctly. Micro Sol is a must.


Well, that's good news. I've never used Micro Sol or any other decal aids before, so that'll be a first for me. Thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Well, that's good news. I've never used Micro Sol or any other decal aids before, so that'll be a first for me. Thanks!


You bet sir! It's a great kit and a fun build...for me a much needed diversion from starships!
Plus I loved the series...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> ...Plus I loved the series...


Yep, I have all four seasons on DVD. To this day my favorite episodes are the ones directed by Glaser and Soul. It seems they knew the show better than anyone else, and tried to make their episodes more serious and less "cheesy".


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Almost there...The car is trimmed in bare metal foil.A little more clean up and then the Diorama.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

terryr said:


> That's great.
> 
> What company did it? I notice the wheels look like thin steel slots, not the aluminium slots the car had.


* A trick I discovered to making chrome look like aluminum is to spray the chrome pieces with a lite cote Krylon clear matte finish
As far as the build, absolutely a fantastic job!!!*


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Your build looks great! I bought two of these, but haven't started on them yet. I'm going to prime them and use resin stock Ford wheel covers and use whitewall tires on both, as I think that will look nice on this formal body style. I never did understand why the show choose a formal body style and used '73-'74 Plymouth Road Runner stripes on it. I always thought they should have used an earlier Torino with a sporty fastback.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice, Captain. I got my copies of this one stashed and will be attacking it hopefully this year. Well done!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Mark,really nice,I was thinking of starting mine soon and like you I was thinking of a diorama from the title sequence,first though I notice you used a colour called Italian Red,can you tell me what range thats from,its a very good lokeness,I was thinking of trying to match the original Ford colour or something as close as in the Ford range of reds in a rattle can from a shop here in the UK(Halfords)if you or anyone knows the original colour or can supply a code number for it that would be great,second the big black car in the 1st season titles that they are chasing/ being chased by what make/model of car and is there a kit of the beast,sorry for such a lenghthy request,had it been spacecraft I would have had no problems but decided that after waiting forty years for the kit I have to do it justice

cheers
Gordon:wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

GordonMitchell said:


> ...the big black car in the 1st season titles that they are chasing/ being chased by what make/model of car and is there a kit of the beast...


The car is/was a four-door Lincoln Continental. That sequence was taken from the movie/pilot episode which aired in April of 1975, so it couldn't be newer than a 1975 or 1974 model. It doesn't seem to be a likely candidate for a model kit, but I have no idea if there is or ever was one.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Zombie,I'll see if I can find something suitable,

Gordon


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

That is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

looks fabulous. good to see these being built.
one tiny thing tho, the chrome trim on the wheel arch should go all the way to the bottom.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Coming along nicely. Have to get one of these even though I've got the 1/18th diecast too.


----------

